

Type Theory and Functional Programming  - Garbage
http://www.cs.kent.ac.uk/people/staff/sjt/TTFP/

======
smoyer
Thanks for the link! I've been accumulating a library of PDF books, articles
and cheat-sheets that I can carry around on my development laptop and always
welcome another resource.

You may find it funny now, but 5 years ago I almost always carried a couple of
paper books in my suitcase when I traveled on business. My back is much
happier now!

